

Show HN: Taskfriend – A platform to build a local sharing economy - knam4
http://www.taskfriend.com

======
knam4
Taskfriend is built on the idea that people are social beings and that because
everyone is great at something different, anything is possible when they come
together. We created a marketplace that is open for people to post freely in
order to create social collaboration but secure so that people don't have to
worry about the quality of the content or the legitimacy of the person posting
it. Unlike other collaborative marketplaces, we don't do background check on
users or use algorithms to connect people. Instead, we require payment
verification through Braintree Gateway before you can post to provide a simple
way to pay for your transactions and to create a secure marketplace where
users cannot remain completely anonymous.

By allowing users to differentiate themselves through their profile, people
can use their best judgment given the known variables for their scenario.
Essentially, we wanted to modernize classified listings by making it more
social, simple, and secure. Taskfriend earns a 10% fee only when you earn
money(so if you make $50 on a task or service, $45 is deposited directly into
your bank account and Taskfriend earns $5). We try to offer users a lot of
value for this fee and we will be constantly developing the website to add
more functions to provide users more value.

We are currently in open beta to acquire our first users and to test out the
first iteration and improve on it moving forward. Any feedback is greatly
appreciated and I'm looking forward to hearing your thoughts. Feel free to
post or email me any questions/feedback as you have my personal guarantee that
I will reply to every single one. And most importantly, I hope you like it.

Kevin

